# Who supposed to weigh more me his wife or his step sister



## Beastie (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi Beastie here...
Been with my husband since 2007 and last Dec 2019 he finally decided to marry me. Up until July 2019, him and his step sister is not close. He doesn’t seems to care to any of his siblings. He’s anti social...he makes me feel I was his only family, I am his only friend and I am his everything. My only sis disowned me because her husband don’t like him, long story. They’re not close enough that she did not even include him in her wedding entourage. There was no family picture with him at all even when they were younger. She never visited us. We’re not close too she never put effort to get close to me. I did. Wherever I go I buy her kid things. We kinda get closer a little that I am his source of what’s going on with his family. I was inform first before him when she was diagnosed of breast cancer. That’s when my husband start making me feel second to her. We have big expense end of last year. Although we have no plans on visiting them for the holiday we went on Thanksgiving. It was fun, we went in SPA together. Had lunch with her bf family. In this trip my husband did not even see his one and only real sister that is living maybe 100 miles from her step sister. 
I did not know that Thanksgiving is not enough for her needy cancer to ask for her step brother although she’s surrounded by her mother, real bro and his family, bf, step sister and many friends. We live in CA they’re in Illinois. Come xmas she wanted us there again. With 17 days vacation coming end of the year I can’t take off work. My husband have couple of days off. I agree for him to leave me because I don’t want to get blame if she dies and I deny her that moment. But that was our first xmas as a couple. When the time is getting close I’m feeling lonely and sad already not having him for the first time. I ask him to stay he said I’m being selfish. And 7 months later he still makes me feel that way. He blames me for my pain and loneliness. He said I’m letting my fear takes me over. Sis don’t even call me nor text me like before now a days. After he promised me that we will spend all the holidays will be spent together in our house, he still asked me to go there 3x I until i had enough and picked a fight. She wanted to go to Hawaii but can’t afford it, so when we plan our trip to Hawaii, he didn’t want me to post on social media about it, she might feel sad about it. When he’s talking to her on the phone, he ignores me. Last Feb, she told me something about her financial that I think she might need help. Me and my husband agreed to send her $500 a month for the next 5-6 mos. Seems like he plan to extend it and didn’t even talk to me about it unail I ask. She’s free of cancer now. My husband’s deal with me now...him and his sis take it or leave it.
I can’t live without him but I can’t live being second to her either.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

So, what do you want, @Beastie?


----------



## Beastie (Jul 23, 2020)

I want her out of our life.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

And what does your husband think of this?


----------



## Beastie (Jul 23, 2020)

Agreed after 2 suicide act and now spending money for therapist.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Do you have options to get her out of your lives?


----------

